# My bass from this spring



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

I recieved my bass from Chad Cooper Last weekend!!!!! The mount is fantastic, the pictures dont do it justice!


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

how much did that thing way? Its a beast nice fish


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice James!!! I would have been sweet to put that snagged beaver next to it!!!!!

Mike


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike I have NO idea what you are talking about!:letsdrink


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

GREAT FISH! where'd ya get her? Chad did a 9lber for me 7 years ago and it still looks that good. He does the best work in our area if you ask me.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

I got her....right in the corner of the mouth!:letsdrink Just kidding! I told my buddy that let me catch her I wouldn't ever tell...so I wont. But yeah, the mount looks fantastic!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish James. He did a great job. Does he do sailfish? A guy was asking on another thread about a sailfish mount.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

short and fat fish 

how much did he weigh?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Good lookin fish/mount.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish.:clap


----------

